# Old Top Bar Hives Never Die...



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Great idea! That looks very nice. good job.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Colino said:


> I found a way to re-purpose my TB hives when I switched to Langs. My wife loves them because they are at the perfect height and I added shelving underneath on which she places her tools when tending her flowers.
> Colino
> http://s1183.photobucket.com/user/chubbychuckschicken/library/TBH%20Planters


Looks good, I always thought that if I got away from the TBH I would use them for animal feeders, almost the perfect height for deer as well! LOL


----------

